# Wyckoff/VSA



## Farang (18 December 2008)

Hi, Im a newbie here, been lurking for a bit and have a little experience in the market. I've read a few books (around 20 this year) about tech analysis etc, and have started reading about VSA in a Wyckoff book and master the markets.

Im confused though, since the ASX doesn't have the traditional market makers like the NYSE has, is VSA still applicable on the ASX? If so why?


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (18 December 2008)

Farang said:


> Hi, Im a newbie here, been lurking for a bit and have a little experience in the market. I've read a few books (around 20 this year) about tech analysis etc, and have started reading about VSA in a Wyckoff book and master the markets.
> 
> Im confused though, since the ASX doesn't have the traditional market makers like the NYSE has, is VSA still applicable on the ASX? If so why?



There is already a thread on this guy just do a search for Wyckoff.
VSA or Wyckoff traditional spread analysis is useful as a recognition tool of certain conditions. 

Forget the stories of manipulators and big syndicates. It doesn't matter if they are real or not. Just read what is happening and go by that. That is where it is useful, particularly if it ties in with a cycle or indicator etc. Wyckoff's phases are good to learn for understanding where you are. 

Some will have you believe it is the ducks nuts of trading. It is good for a good grounding in TA from which you can meld other elements into. A bit like Nick Radge's EW method. 

Cheers..


----------



## Wysiwyg (18 December 2008)

Hows it goin Franga  , i suppose if you have read up on VSA then you have the software Tradeguider package which gives the signals as per the programming.


----------



## mazzatelli1000 (18 December 2008)

Wysiwyg said:


> Hows it goin Franga  , i suppose if you have read up on VSA then you have the software Tradeguider package which gives the signals as per the programming.




Also one of the ASF members here -tcoates - has been nice enough to share his code for VSA in AmiBroker if one wants that alternative.


----------



## JonnoB (18 December 2008)

There is also some Amibroker code at http://www.vpanalysis.blogspot.com/


----------



## inrodwetrust (18 December 2008)

VSA certainly seems on interesting way of analysing volume,and appears to be useful,  but I presume spikes in volume like today Massive Opening Volume? would throw a spanner in works if you weren't aware of the reasons for the spikes.


----------



## Wysiwyg (16 October 2017)

tech/a said:


> After 20 yrs with Wyckoff and VSA
> I have a lot to put up here on the topic of testing and various
> hybrids developed by many.
> 
> ...



Tech do you have information regarding Richard Wyckoff connection directly naming vsa? Or is vsa a modern day add on to the Wyckoff Method?


----------



## tech/a (16 October 2017)

The Two Cross Paths------------errr jump rivers.


----------



## Wysiwyg (16 October 2017)

Yes I think you have elaborated on Tom Williams (Trade Guider software) being the first to coin the phrase "VSA" and connected it to the Wyckoff Method.


----------

